# Canon footage in Nikon promo



## steinrr (Feb 19, 2012)

Nikon has used footage shot with Canon gear for their new D800 promo! 

See 18 seconds into this video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0WO4qdoo3U#!

This is the same as the Vimeo video

The Mountain

2:10 into The Mountain!

The Mountain is shot using Canon and not Nikon.

The promo was shown at Bangkok official launch, and you can see the video in the background here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q352NTtsPec#!


----------



## ron582 (Feb 19, 2012)

....?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2012)

Likely put together by a ad agency who just grabbed the best video clips they could find, along with those shot specially for the nikon introduction.

I'll bet this is going to be embarassing for Nikon.


----------



## KacperP (Feb 19, 2012)

They have some kind of "bad luck", like that time when Nikon ad featured white tele lenses:
Who is Nikon?


----------



## airforceones25 (Feb 19, 2012)

All the snowboarding footage in the promo is from the Art of Flight movie. The movie was shot with an array of cameras including the Canon EOS 7D. However none of the footage used Nikons. A very questionable PR move by Nikon. ???

The Art of FLIGHT - snowboarding film trailer w/Travis Rice


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 19, 2012)

Reminds me of the Intell 3D ads back in the 90s that were made on Macs (with Motorola chips in them)

Really seems like something you'd check into....


----------



## kdsand (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow!
Unbelievable doing it once is bad but again and again.
People have to have been fired over this but then again its big business so maybe anything goes.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Wow!
> Unbelievable doing it once is bad but again and again.
> People have to have been fired over this but then again its big business so maybe anything goes.



You'd like to think that the rest of the world cares about things like this, and whoever made the ad would be getting a caning over it
...
but unfortunately it's only nerds like us who notice, even nikon fanbois will find some excuse to defend it (anyone gone over to nikonrumours.com and posted it there yet? I'd love to see the reaction on that...)


----------



## kdsand (Feb 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...



Lol got visual - funny visual.

Caning! Lol!


----------



## cezargalang (Mar 6, 2012)

*Nikon Uses 5d2, Phantom HD Footage To Promote D800*

Just found this and I'm just going to leave it here...

http://fstoppers.com/omg-nikon-uses-5d2-phantom-hd-footage-to-promote-d800

They even got footage from TSO Photography = Terje Sorgjer (An timelapse photographer using 5Dmk2's)


----------



## Terry Rogers (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Nikon Uses 5d2, Phantom HD Footage To Promote D800*



cezargalang said:


> Just found this and I'm just going to leave it here...
> 
> http://fstoppers.com/omg-nikon-uses-5d2-phantom-hd-footage-to-promote-d800
> 
> They even got footage from TSO Photography (An timelapse photographer using 5Dmk2's)



Nikon should be ashamed of themselves and sued for a considerable amount of money (if images were not used under liscense, which I've read many haven't). Us at canon rumors ought to go over to our nikon rumors equivalent and flame them for supporting such a blatently deceptive company. Unless someone can show Canon uses the same underhanded tricks at which point I retract my comments :-\.

But seriously, that is weaksauce.


----------

